Malware encoded in DNA can take control of gene sequencers - rkabra
======
pmontra
Was this posted by mistake as a Ask HN?

This should be a link to the news from 2017

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/malware-stored-in-synthetic-
dna...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/malware-stored-in-synthetic-dna-can-take-
over-a-pc-researchers-find-1502337660)

This is a countermeasure from 2019

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-44995-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-44995-6)

